# What's the best helmet for commuting?



## Climber999 (May 2, 2009)

I am looking for a lightweight, well ventilated helmet that is also cool-looking.
[For my in-town rides].

I considered skateboard style helmets for their look (e.g, Nutcase, Giro Surface) but those are heavy and poorly ventilated, so now I am looking for inspiration...

Suggestions will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks...


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

They all look dorky.

Just wear a basic racing-style helmet. It doesn't say, "I'm trying really hard to look cool" and it's well-vented.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Fox Flux...not the lightest, but good coverage & I like it.


----------



## TheoDog (Aug 12, 2010)

any helmet is better than no helmet. If you need to look cool, do your hair, walk your bike, and carry a helmet.


----------



## nepbug (Sep 3, 2004)

Not the coolest looking helmet, but I use the Bell Metropolis. It's more built up than my other helmets and withstands the abuse of me using it and throwing it around everyday, has a loop on the back to attach a blinky light too and also has rain cover and winter vent block options available to it.

I've never bought the vents blocks or rain cover, but it sounds like a clever idea.

For style points/ridiculous ventilation (19 vents I believe) I wear a Bell Sweep as my racing helmet.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Any helmet that fits your head.

... says the guy who went through 5 bike shops and a few general sports stores to find ONE helmet that was comfortable to wear ...


----------



## Ronin Six (Oct 1, 2009)

Another for the Fox Flux. Yes, not the lightest, but then again it doesn't feel like you have a dictionary on your head or anything. As long as it fits you well, and you have the straps adjusted properly, it's all good.


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

Check out UVEX They have Screen in front of helmet.
For the Buggy ride home at Dusk
http://us.uvex-sports.com/cycling/products/?=&pNavi=11&pModel=sport+boss+cc&pColor=dark+silver-red


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

perttime said:


> Any helmet that fits your head.
> 
> ... says the guy who went through 5 bike shops and a few general sports stores to find ONE helmet that was comfortable to wear ...


What this guy said 

damn.. I have to do that again, too.


----------



## Self Motivated (Jan 2, 2003)

I don't own one but the Lazer Urbanize looks pretty slick.

http://www.lazerhelmets.com/en/cycling/focus/urbanize.php

The ventiltion looks minimal though - good cold / dark weather helmet option.


----------



## PaulRivers (Jan 2, 2009)

The best helmet I've had is a Specialize SWorks helmet. It's the only helmet I've ever worn that I forget that I'm wearing it, on or off the bike. And that's not even talking about the ventilation - the only time I've "really" wanted to take off my helmet because of the heat is when I just got done biking hard, it's hot and summer, and now I'm stopped (no airflow).

The thing that doesn't make it the best is it's price - I got it at somewhere $125, and that was on 2 year old discount. I think the original price is like $230 or something. :-(


----------



## Climber999 (May 2, 2009)

Thanks everyone for chiming in.

I shopped around and tested many helmets, money no bar . The one I found exceptionally comfortable was LAS Istrion. I just couldn't believe how much I enjoyed wearing it.

Ride on...


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

This http://www.trialtir-usa.com/trialtir-store/las/istrion/ts-istrion-mp.htm ?

Not exactly cheap  but if it is that comfortable for you ... Congratulations!!!


----------



## Climber999 (May 2, 2009)

perttime said:


> This http://www.trialtir-usa.com/trialtir-store/las/istrion/ts-istrion-mp.htm ?
> 
> Not exactly cheap  but if it is that comfortable for you ... Congratulations!!!


First, thanks...

Second, you can find them heavily discounted ($117). I guess a switch is colors between 2010 and 2011...

http://www.sierratradingpost.com/p/..._campaign=PCGOOGLEBASE2KX&codesProcessed=true


----------

